# NY East River



## looneylectrics (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm sat at the Hospital for Special Surgery looking out of the window, I've just had a hip replaced. I 've got a room with a view of the East River and have just seen the tug Beaufort Sea pushing a fully laden fuel barge up river against the flow and at one point it was going backwards. It took it an hour to get past my window which is between 70th and 71st St. With an outgoing tide and the river flow what speed is the water going at? The tide must have just slackened as it has finally gone up river out of site.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Once upon a time I was on a T2 going up river towards Philadelphia PA against the outgoing tide. We spent hours churning along full throttle but stayed right in front of the Dupont Chemical Plant on our starboard side.

Greg Hayden


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

Looneyelectrics: 1) FWIW you're in THE hospital in New York for your kind of surgery, and 2) Best wishes for a speedy recovery! (regardless of how the tugs make out).


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

There are numerous Tide Stations in the East River. The three closest to you are at 63, 67 and 75 Street. The average Ebb Tide speed is: 63 street 2.9, 67 street 4.0, and 75 street 4.7 knots. The average Flood tides are 2.8, 3.6 and 3.8 knots. 

There may be additional speed to the above stated average due to the rainy season. 

There was a lot of noise about recalled hips, I hope you did not get one and you are recouping well. 

Joe


----------



## Donnie More (Feb 15, 2007)

used to berth on the east river in 1983 , at knickerbocker ice company wharf , under brookland bridge , into NY every 6 weeks for 4 days discharge from equador and central america with dole brand bananas , pineapples and melons , 
one time there , was a swimmer doing a swim of around manhattan island , what a brave man to attempt that , tho he did have a back up craft in attendance ,
if we were up around times square after midnight , no way could we get a taxi to take us back down to the lower east side , i have walked it back a few times , good memories of New York and browsing around South Street Seaport , some day i will return as a tourist.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I don't know anything about the tides and currents, but I did do a Circle Line? cruise around Manhattan in the 60s and remember that the water, especially around the top end, was like a mill race. Interesting little trip though, I remember some youngster dropped their Instamatic camera overboard. Strange the things that get remembered isn't it.
Get well soon Looneylectrics


----------



## captainjohn (Jun 5, 2007)

Came into NY once down Long Island Sound through Hell's Gate into the East River to berth in Erie Basin. As we came through Hell's Gate (where Harlem River joins East River) pilot gave helm order "right ten". I started to say something about our intending to turn to port; then the current caught the bow and she swung handsomely to port as he brought the rudder back midships. Some current!


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Used to berth on the East River in the early sixties, new paper berth seaward of the Brooklyn Br. Used to have the same problem with Taxis as Donnie, had to hail about 10 taxis before one would take us then when they dropped us off they used to do the fastest U turn I ever seen, they disregarded the road signs saying no U turns allowed. That said I did on a few occcassions drink in the locality of the berth and never felt unsafe, had youth on my side then which tends to make one oblivious to danger either real or perceived.
Cant recall what the tides were but then I do not think I was interested in such things at that time, there were much more interesting distractions than tides and currents etc.


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

looneylectrics said:


> I'm sat at the Hospital for Special Surgery looking out of the window, I've just had a hip replaced. I 've got a room with a view of the East River and have just seen the tug Beaufort Sea pushing a fully laden fuel barge up river against the flow and at one point it was going backwards. It took it an hour to get past my window which is between 70th and 71st St. With an outgoing tide and the river flow what speed is the water going at? The tide must have just slackened as it has finally gone up river out of site.


Hi Mate,
Get well soon,check out the gallery under ports ,docks I have posted a photo of the east river(I think?!) taken from the World Trade Centre in 81. Like Donnie we used to tie up down by the Brooklyn Bridge,is that the lower east side?? and end up walking through places like the Bowery and think nothing off it the only trouble I remember getting into was when we were in an Irish pub and they came round collecting for the IRA and we told them to F**# off had to beat a quick retreat after that at the barmans advice,apart from that we used to walk all over,the innocence of youth Eh!
Slainte mate,Alex


----------



## looneylectrics (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for your get well soon wishes, I'm at home now and doing well apart from some swelling (I think my wife beats it with a stick when I'm asleep). It's a Smith and Nephhew model or Smith and Wesson as my wife Jane like to call it.
I'll be getting a free massage at every airport I go through from now on.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Looneylectrics,
Good luck with the new hip joint. 
I've had both done, one is ceramic and the other titanium. neither of them seem to register on airport security screening, nor thankfully, is there any effect during a MR scan.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

looneylectrics said:


> Thanks for your get well soon wishes, I'm at home now and doing well apart from some swelling (I think my wife beats it with a stick when I'm asleep). It's a Smith and Nephhew model or Smith and Wesson as my wife Jane like to call it.
> I'll be getting a free massage at every airport I go through from now on.


Had my right hip replaced in December and its settling down now thoughI swear I click as I walk. Knowing I was visiting family here in Saudi Arabia I obtained hospital letter (in French) for airport security. No problem coming out thru Paris although it was very busy. Security guy said he had the same just months ago and led me through. Hope its the same going back Friday from Riyadh...... Best of luck with yours,as they say KEEP ON WALKING. Stuart H


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

Like others before me. We used to dock in Brooklyn when with Safmarine and as you say cabs back were a nightmare. We used to go to HIS FATHERS MOUSTACHE in the village one of us called and got into the cab then the rest descended poor old cab driver didn't have a chance but to take us to Brooklyn, but we always made it worth his while.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Robinj said:


> Like others before me. We used to dock in Brooklyn when with Safmarine and as you say cabs back were a nightmare. We used to go to HIS FATHERS MOUSTACHE in the village one of us called and got into the cab then the rest descended poor old cab driver didn't have a chance but to take us to Brooklyn, but we always made it worth his while.


Yes that was one great bar His Fathers Moustache in Greenwich Village,we were lucky on Cunard cargo boats docked in N.River piers 36 ?
Stuart H


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

The East River, known to many as "The Rubber River"

John.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

John Rogers said:


> The East River, known to many as "The Rubber River"
> 
> John.


I suppose one lives in a Condominium if it looks out over the East River? (Jester)


----------

